# Can I request my smiley to be added?



## YayMii (Aug 7, 2010)

So, here is mah smiley:





I know a few people like it, I'm just wondering if it is liked enough to be added as an actual emoticon here at the 'Temp.

I was thinking of adding it in as :creep2:. But I'm not sure if it is good enough to be a sucessor to the original :creep:. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or it can be a :wtf2:, because I originally made it from :wtf:. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what do you guys think?

EDIT: I'll make it :hurr: if you really want to.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 7, 2010)

Make it :hurr:.

That is all.

We should reserve :creep2: for


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't like it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 7, 2010)

Not a fan.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 7, 2010)

looks bad



			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> We should reserve :creep2: for


this

also we need a trollface


----------



## YayMii (Aug 7, 2010)

Protokun: It doesn't have to be :creep2:. I'm just saying that because somebody said that it looks like the "next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




".


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 7, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I was thinking of adding it in as :creep2:. But I'm not sure if it is good enough to be a sucessor to the original .QUOTE(YayMii @ Aug 7 2010, 07:33 AM) Protokun: It doesn't have to be :creep2:. I'm just saying that because somebody said that it looks like the "next ".


Right...but yeah, I stand by what I said about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## zuron7 (Aug 8, 2010)

Your smiley looks more sarcastic than creep.
But looks funny.


----------



## haflore (Aug 8, 2010)

I like it. 
Makes me scared for my life.


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 8, 2010)

i'd fuck that smiley


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 8, 2010)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> i'd fuck that smiley




smilophile


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 8, 2010)

MAYBE SHOULD BE called something related to being dumb???


----------



## iFish (Aug 8, 2010)

YayMii made me post this.

So i voted yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good job best friend


----------



## YayMii (Aug 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> YayMii made me post this.
> 
> So i voted yes
> 
> ...








 hooray

Also, maybe I'll go with ProtoKun7's suggestion of ":hurr:".


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 8, 2010)

We could always use more emoticons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks good to me!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 8, 2010)

NO... you already made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no need for that one


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 8, 2010)

I came very close to adding it the other day... as :froink:

Decided against in the end. We don't really need any more gratuitous smileys right now. It's nice though, I'll give you that.


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 8, 2010)

I think it's too similar to the others. 

I like Hadrians smiley tho...


----------



## YayMii (Aug 8, 2010)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> I think it's too similar to the others.


That's because it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 combined.
Also, it's supposed to be like that.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't dislike it, but I don't deem it good enough to be added. Sorry mate.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 7, 2010)

So, here is mah smiley:





I know a few people like it, I'm just wondering if it is liked enough to be added as an actual emoticon here at the 'Temp.

I was thinking of adding it in as :creep2:. But I'm not sure if it is good enough to be a sucessor to the original :creep:. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or it can be a :wtf2:, because I originally made it from :wtf:. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what do you guys think?

EDIT: I'll make it :hurr: if you really want to.


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 8, 2010)

i say yes it looks cool lol


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 8, 2010)

Eeehhh, could be better.
So no, IMO.

Animated Creep/Troll face should be highest priority ATM...


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't hate it as much as the recent crop of smilies that have been suggested. But then again I do think that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is superior and does the job just as well as your smiley. But then again what do I know? I am just p1ngpong.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 8, 2010)

I would use it in sarcastic sentences...




			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Make it :hurr:.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> We should reserve :creep2: for



THIS ^^


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd love it as :hurr:, but not creep2.

Creep2 should be


----------



## Gore (Aug 8, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> We could always use more emoticons.



FALSE


there is no situation in which this would be used so let's not have it


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

it should be :hurr: or :hurrdurr:


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

I will vote yes if you make the cat boy emoticon


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's creepy. The only way it makes sense is if the code is :special: so we can use it to insult the trolls that are due to flood these boards in about a month.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 9, 2010)

I think we need a sarcasm smiley.


----------



## Elritha (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd say no. Not really a huge fan. Sorry.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 9, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I think we need a sarcasm smiley.


Yeah, that's just what we need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



See what I did there?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

We need this smiley - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :lickme:


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 15, 2010)

I like it but is should be called :crazy:

@JetKun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Why would we need that?


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 21, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> DunkrWunkah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the harm? If it doesn't work out the staff will remove it! Simple.


----------



## macgeek417 (Aug 21, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> It's creepy. The only way it makes sense is if the code is :special: so we can use it to insult the trolls that are due to flood these boards in about a month.



This.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we did that then we will be trolling and we'd both get in trouble (I know from experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

